# Time for an increase in strength



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys

So im starting a full body workout 3 times a week in the next couple of weeks. Need some help putting one together. Really want to increase my poundages.

Mon -

Back - Deadlift

Traps - Shrugs

Biceps - Straight bar curls

Hams - Stif leg deads

Wed -

Chest - Incline bench

Shoulders - military press

Triceps (struggling here because its either close grip bench or overhead extension with a dumbell)

Calfs - Seated and standing calf raises.

Fri - 20 rep squats

Pullovers

Rear delts, weird for a full body i know but its a weak point.

Need something else for fridays.

Cardio will be 2 or 3 times a week as well as abs.

Your thoughts?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, also forgot to include rotator cuff excercises, i always do these before shoulder and chest training. How many sets do we suggest for each excercise?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you need a back exercise for friday unless youre thinking abbreviated and simply deads for back in which case i`d say grip work so it doesnt let you down on deads.

i actually think deads lend themselves more to rest pause than squats.

thats a 3 days split with loverly low volume not a full body x3

how bout this trained as often as recovery allows.

deads

dips

chins

sldl

calves

biceps

rotator cuff rear delt if you must lol

abwork

grip work

squats

bench

military press

i think you might be ok with this but youre hammering youre lower back every workout.

the amount of secondary exercises in the second day makes it an easier day..

you could just alternate squats and deads and do chins n dips every other workout...

if you really want to focus in poundage and are prepared to give it a few weeks for poundage to build up 3 exerices is ample..if youre working hard.

i wouldnt train if i still ached..i think 3x a week is pushing it and every 3rd day a better option.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

If im working hard enough? Mate come on, its the only way i know how, i was almost crying in pain last leg session haha.

I think dips and frip work are a definate! what about kroc rows friday?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

kroc rows?

what i meant was alot of people will see that as 3 exercises fora routine and think its pants...

its all about how much youre capable of putting into a set...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Kroc rows are basically one arm rows but with stupid weight, made famous by a bloke, but cant remember his name, google him, hes a powerlifter/ex bodybuilder, right inspiration. Since when did you become moderator dude, good skills! haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuking moderator!

i`m admin dude...


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooops, means same thing to me im no good with this technical shite haha dam am i band now i wrote a swear word? lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually the swear filters been practically removed...

but yeah you better watch yourself dude lol


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha. To be fair, we are mainly men who chat on here, 90% of us totally obsessed with all things man and hugeness,meat and protein shakes. So if we wana swear, i think it should encouraged


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my thoughts exacactly..

adult subject adult language.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Im in Rotherham South Yorkshire and train at Steelworks gym


----------

